# Color Pigeons & More TV



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm trying to reach one of the moderaters to explain what I 'm doing. I would like to know what be the best way to make members aware of my Monthly Online Pigeon show. Any help would be appreciated. Danny Joe Humphrey
1-800-527-0918. e-mail [email protected].

Color Pigeons & More TV Show
Presents
A monthly pigeon Show that covers all aspects of the Pigeon hobby. It’s available for viewing 24/7 at http://www.colorpigeons.com/ 

NEW SHOW JUST ADDED January 1st !! 2012
At this time 5 shows are available viewing. Sept-Oct.-Nov.-Dec. Jan. Look for new shows on the first of each month.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is the way to reach the members 

No duplicate posts or mass PMs though, please.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

OK Thank You


----------



## meganistkrieg (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the show, and have learned a lot watching it. It's pretty neat to hear from breeders who have been in the hobby for so long and I like the little tips and tricks throughout, but my favorite part is definitely seeing all the lovely birds.  First post here, came out of hiding just to say how much I enjoy the show!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I enjoy the section by Mr. Turner on genetics. More, more, more!!!!!!!


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank You both. I'm working Feb. Show now. Features Archangels & awesome LOFT profile. Danny Joe


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

hey Danny Joe

Hows your frillbacks handleing the winter? do you show them? What colours do you have?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

and last question,... vivagirl? is that your drag name? lol


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

That is his dog's name. She may drag stuff, I don't know? Danny Joe would make one ugly woman;-)


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

bahahaha thats funny


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I just watched the February edition of Color Pigeons and More. They just keepgettingbetter and better. Thanks Joe for such a great show.
Wayne


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi VIVAGIRL, I have added your show to my favorites bar, so I will be able to have quickly check your site. Thanks for your show.* GEORGE


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice Idea .. good luck


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Beauty*



Wayne Johnson said:


> That is his dog's name. She may drag stuff, I don't know? Danny Joe would make one ugly woman;-)


Wayne you should have seen me when I was little. I was cute!! Danny Joe


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Frillbacks*



thepigeonkey said:


> hey Danny Joe
> 
> Hows your frillbacks handleing the winter? do you show them? What colours do you have?


All is good with the Frillbacks. I have white-Ash Red-Black-Almond & Blue. However I di not have any for right now. Thank You vivagirl & Danny Joe


----------

